# adding butt kickers to berkline 13175



## danes (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi , i have 4 berklines 13175 reclines, and just got 2 butkickers lfe that i want to install to two of the recliners , any picture of instalation if the buttkickers on these recliners, thanks


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

danes,

The BK-LFEs do not really fit well under the imported Berkline recliners. That is why we use advanced BK4-LFEs.

You can try to install it, but it could be quite challenging. You will need to move the transformer to a different location (it may void your warranty), and install the BK-LFE in that place. Any other place will cause the reclining mech. cross bar hit the buttkicker while reclining.


----------



## danes (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks RSH, i can change them for the advance versions, any pics of the installation so i could guide my self.
Thanks for your answer


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I built a riser and installed them directly to that.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

danes,

email me, and I will reply with the picture.


----------



## danes (Dec 17, 2009)

i send you the email waiting for the reply, thanks


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry Dan,

I am out of the office and was on the plane most of the day.

I sent you an email just a couple of minutes ago...


----------

